# New liquids 1.5 camera issue, solved



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

So I just started having problems with liquids camera on his new build. Flashed Newts camera patch and now it works! Sense to AOSP ?? Strange huh? Here it is 
http://db.tt/6RWQDjnv
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah, there's some really strange camera issues being reported in the rom thread. i haven't had issues with the camera on liquid ICS yet, but for some it seems to work intermittently. i grabbed the patch already, but was unaware it worked on liquid. i'll try it if i have problems, thanks for sharing!


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, there's some really strange camera issues being reported in the rom thread. i haven't had issues with the camera on liquid ICS yet, but for some it seems to work intermittently. i grabbed the patch already, but was unaware it worked on liquid. i'll try it if i have problems, thanks for sharing!


Np...video recorder even worked for 10 seconds lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Np...video recorder even worked for 10 seconds lol
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


hahaha. yeah, i tried camcorder earlier today and it actually stayed open long enough to record a 2 minute test video. i was happy as hell, but then played it back and it had no picture







i tried playing back some of the concert footage from my SD card too, and the quality was noticeably worse than on GB. it must be kernel related.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> So I just started having problems with liquids camera on his new build. Flashed Newts camera patch and now it works! Sense to AOSP ?? Strange huh? Here it is
> http://db.tt/6RWQDjnv
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


What problems were you having? Only issue I've come across on stock camera is it won't auto focus if I'm taking a picture of something up close. I'll try this regardless, just curious if this patch will fix this.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

redbelly said:


> What problems were you having? Only issue I've come across on stock camera is it won't auto focus if I'm taking a picture of something up close. I'll try this regardless, just curious if this patch will fix this.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


Mine kept closing. It worked fine and all of a sudden it wouldn't work at all. Flashed the patch in recovery and it started working again. Just checked and it auto focused fine close up.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Got any information about that patch ? When I just Googled "newts camera patch", this thread was the first result !


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

hall said:


> Got any information about that patch ? When I just Googled "newts camera patch", this thread was the first result !


 http://themikmik.com/showthread.php?14715-Newts-OnE-XxX-Alpha-(Tbolt)-Sense-4-0-ICS-4-0-3&p=260811#post260811 Its all Newt's hard work. It just fixed liquids camera for me. Strange how it led you here lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I saw that site listed further down the results but didn't try it.

I did look at the ZIP file and all it does is replaces an XML file. If I have time, out of curiosity, I'd like to diff the modified version vs the original to see what's changed.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

hall said:


> I saw that site listed further down the results but didn't try it.
> 
> I did look at the ZIP file and all it does is replaces an XML file. If I have time, out of curiosity, I'd like to diff the modified version vs the original to see what's changed.


Sounds good. I'd like to see the difference too. Don't know how a sense camera patch could fix a AOSP stock camera.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

The XML file in this case is probably purely for configurations related to the camera and stick to the HARDWARE aspects, not software (Sense).


----------

